

'Das Nest" - Embassy Espionage: The NSA's Secret Spy Hub in Berlin  - edgecrafter
http://spon.de/ad39t 

======
edgecrafter
If I were Obama I would be concerned about the image and the title ("DAS
NEST"") of the article in "Der Spiegel" \- see image on linked site. "Das
nest" is most likely chosen as a not so suttle reminder about another nest
called "eagles nest". As another article wrote, USA is loosing the moral
standpoint - this is not war against terror, it's spying on what used to be
allied friends.

------
SchizoDuckie
I'm going to be laughing my ass off when it's reveiled that the embassy in The
Hague is also a listening post. It's a ridiulously fortified building with a
near direct line of sight to the prime minister's private offices along the
Hofvijver. We were all so gullible...

